# Fake Hertz?



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hertz Mille MLK 165 Component System NEW - eBay (item 250851120069 end time Jul-07-11 05:09:27 PDT)


Hello, just pulled the trigger on these today, but I haven't paid yet! Are these legit? Upon closer inspection (after looking at this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ar/108447-hertz-mlk165-component-options.html) the tweeters look fake. I emailed the kid and he bought these a month ago, doesn't have the receipt, and can't remember the store's name---all very suspicious! He gave me this serial number: 00574240600179. Any ideas?


----------



## supramkivtt2jz (Apr 12, 2011)

My suggestion would be to call Hertz and verify the serial. The tweeters look suspicious.

Also, he can check his card statement and find out which company he bought them from.


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

supramkivtt2jz said:


> My suggestion would be to call Hertz and verify the serial. The tweeters look suspicious.
> 
> Also, he can check his card statement and find out which company he bought them from.


Sorry for the stupid question, but when you say call Hertz--you mean a local dealer, or is there a customer service number?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Judging off the pics in the 2nd link mentioning the tweeter grilles they're definitely fakes.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Apart from the different tweeter grills, these look like the real thing. The x-overs look authentic...down to the smallest of details.


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

amitaF said:


> Apart from the different tweeter grills, these look like the real thing. The x-overs look authentic...down to the smallest of details.


The tweeter grills is what I was concerned about.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Already sold to the highest bidder


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Look just like mine IMO?


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> Already sold to the highest bidder


I was the highest bidder! I noticed the tweeters after I pulled the trigger--but I have notpaid yet. It's going to be paid for by credit card and there's a 45 day buyer protection through eBay--so I'm not extremely concerned. However, thought I would get some opinions on here and run the serial numbers before paying.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Jocko124 said:


> I was the highest bidder! I noticed the tweeters after I pulled the trigger--but I have notpaid yet. It's going to be paid for by credit card and there's a 45 day buyer protection through eBay--so I'm not extremely concerned. However, thought I would get some opinions on here and run the serial numbers before paying.


ebay protection = hell and a guarantee loss.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> ebay protection = hell and a guarantee loss.


credit card = best insurance for buyer's since the handgun was invented.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

People make me laugh. Not only do these look suspicious, many people are saying they look like fakes.. Yet your still willing to spend your money with that eBay seller...?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Agree with JOwens500-Jason on this. I just opened and pulled my BNIB set out and the ones in the ad look just like mine. Mine came directly from Hertz.


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Genxx said:


> Agree with JOwens500-Jason on this. I just opened and pulled my BNIB set out and the ones in the ad look just like mine. Mine came directly from Hertz.


Thanks Genxx.


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

??? those look real to me


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Been watching this, can you post some pics and info when you get them... I hope they are real and sound great for you!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

_Detailed item info
Description 
Make place for the Hertz Mille MLK-165 car speaker system and enjoy outstanding audio output with precision. With a frequency response of *35Hz-7kHz*, this Hertz 2-way system produces sound from the *lowest to the highest tones for a balanced sound*. This Hertz car speaker system gives you a *peak power handling of 300 Watt that helps in producing exceptional quality sound*. The Hertz Mille MLK-165 features *6-1/2-inch woofer and 1-1/8-inch tweeter that enhances the bass output and also balances the frequencies to make your music sound clearer*. This Hertz 2-way system helps in delivering power-packed performance and creates an atmosphere of a discotheque inside the car. Make your long journeys truly entertaining with this Hertz car speaker system._

Bold emphasis is mine.

Really? The frequency response only goes up to 7 kHz? Where's the rest of the range up to 20 kHz? The rest of my highlighting covers what I see as dubious language, at best.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Jocko124 said:


> I was the highest bidder! I noticed the tweeters after I pulled the trigger--but I have notpaid yet. It's going to be paid for by credit card and there's a 45 day buyer protection through eBay--so I'm not extremely concerned. However, thought I would get some opinions on here and run the serial numbers before paying.


You do your homework before you buy not after...LOL



TrickyRicky said:


> ebay protection = hell and a guarantee loss.



x2...exactly....good luck with that one

hopefully there is no problems


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> _Detailed item info
> Description
> Make place for the Hertz Mille MLK-165 car speaker system and enjoy outstanding audio output with precision. With a frequency response of *35Hz-7kHz*, this Hertz 2-way system produces sound from the *lowest to the highest tones for a balanced sound*. This Hertz car speaker system gives you a *peak power handling of 300 Watt that helps in producing exceptional quality sound*. The Hertz Mille MLK-165 features *6-1/2-inch woofer and 1-1/8-inch tweeter that enhances the bass output and also balances the frequencies to make your music sound clearer*. This Hertz 2-way system helps in delivering power-packed performance and creates an atmosphere of a discotheque inside the car. Make your long journeys truly entertaining with this Hertz car speaker system._
> 
> ...



Looks like another misprint....LOL


----------



## punch150hd (Jul 8, 2011)

those are real im a hertz authorized dealer and i have those in stock


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

The tweets look just like the ones I installed this week, bought here on the Classifieds:










Outside the cups, anyway... And if someone can make cheap knockoffs that sound this good I'll buy them regardless.

If I get time tomorrow I'll pull them out of the cups and snap a pic.Didn't use the crossovers, I'll pull the box and compare.

I wouldn't worry too much, just check them out when they arrive. You used a CC, that's a lot better than anything EvilBay or PP has to offer...

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Gents,

I really appreciate all your help.

Lee


----------



## Wacky7 (Jul 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

punch150hd said:


> those are real im a hertz authorized dealer and i have those in stock


You mean, Hertz is now supplying the ML28, with the coarse grill (the one on the left)?


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

amitaF said:


> You mean, Hertz is now supplying the ML28, with the coarse grill (the one on the left)?


I thought the ML28's in the auction looked like mine but after looking at your picture, I walked out to my car and my grill looks like the one on the right. I bought mine from a dealer so I know mine are legit.

Call Elettromedia or email them with the serial number to see if they are real.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

ive seen a fake set myself in person, its very hard to see a difference unless you have a set for reference


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

how do you think they sound?


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Haven't received them yet. Hopefully I'll have them by the end of the week.


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> ebay protection = hell and a guarantee loss.


X2- Once had a buyer from China who did not read my auction correctly and wanted a return. He communicated via ebay email and I had proof he was extorting me. Ebay said call the police and report. Long story short, he totally screwed me over with ebay, and paypal. He kept my shoes and paypal refunded him from my account.


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tambiengabriel said:


> X2- Once had a buyer from China who did not read my auction correctly and wanted a return. He communicated via ebay email and I had proof he was extorting me. Ebay said call the police and report. Long story short, he totally screwed me over with ebay, and paypal. He kept my shoes and paypal refunded him from my account.


Yeah, ebay stinks for sellers. I learned that the hard way when some lady wanted a refund when she didn't read the auction properly and wanted to return the item. It worked out okay for me, but since then I have a separate bank account attached to my Paypal account that has $25 in it. If they ever decide to pull money out of there without my permission---$25 is all they get and then they have to come to my house to get the rest!!!! :laugh:


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

Jocko124 said:


> Haven't received them yet. Hopefully I'll have them by the end of the week.


lets us know.


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got back into town...here's the pics:









































































Can anyone on here run the serial number to see if it is an actual Hertz number? 00138010080688...Thanks


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

why wouldn't you contact Hertz first to confirm the serial? Here is their Email: 
[email protected] they are based in Italy and their site has a phone # if you want to try calling.

The tweeters look like the fake examples, but I've never used, owned or held Hertz speakers(dated a girl with the last name Hertz, but I don't think that counts).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

upperguy said:


> why wouldn't you contact Hertz first to confirm the serial? Here is their Email:
> [email protected] they are based in Italy and their site has a phone # if you want to try calling.
> 
> The tweeters look like the fake examples, but I've never used, owned or held Hertz speakers*(dated a girl with the last name Hertz, but I don't think that counts)*


What about McIntosh or Vega, lol.


----------



## jboen (Jun 6, 2011)

Jocko124 said:


> Just got back into town...here's the pics:


Sorry my friend... but to me those appear to be fake. The back and front of those tweeter are entirely different then the product that ships from Elettromedia.

I can tell anyone and everyone on this forum that there is NOT ONE SINGLE authorized Elettromedia seller on eBay or the internet period. Anything sold on the internet or through eBay is not authorized. Whenever a new dealer is opened to Elettromedia products they sign a document stating that it is strictly prohibited to sell on the internet including eBay. If this is broken the dealer loses Elettromedia product from there store.

I work for the Canadian distributor of Elettromedia products and I can tell you we have ordered product from eBay (malaysia, singapore, hong kong) and each product received was a "knock off" and absolutely did not sound or look the same as product supplied by Elettromedia...


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> What about McIntosh or Vega, lol.


Nope, never dated a girl with one of those last names either.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

jboen said:


> Sorry my friend... but to me those appear to be fake. The back and front of those tweeter are entirely different then the product that ships from Elettromedia.


I agree. The grills on the tweets look different than my set (bought authorized). But I can't really see any difference in the midwoofers or crossovers from the pics.

Just call Elettromedia and ask them to check the serial number.

1-877-567-3030, they are in CA, so your time zone.

Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Gents...I'm out of town..I'll call when I get back.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

Jocko124 said:


> Thanks Gents...I'm out of town..I'll call when I get back.


Did you leave your phone at home?

Man if I had just spent $500 on potentially fake speakers I would be all over trying to confirm it. But then again, after a handful of people tell me something is fake and that if they turn out to be fake the "buyer protection" would be practically useless I would back out from the start.

I really hope for your sake they are real, but it's hard to feel bad when someone steps around the "beware of pit" sign and falls in.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

You can just send them an e-mail 
Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got in my second set of MLK-165's (this time from an actual Hertz Dealer) & yes I agree the first set appears to be a fake. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

It doesn't help that the Hertz website doesn't list authorized dealers, either. 

I missed out on a wonderful deal on a set of Hertz Mille component speakers. The store had a great sale on, but I wanted to check their authorized status. I went home, looked, nothing was on the Hertz site. So I emailed and was given a different address 3 days later to contact. 

Needless to say I missed out on the sale and I still don't know if the store is authorized.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Jocko124 said:


> Just got in my second set of MLK-165's (this time from an actual Hertz Dealer) & yes I agree the first set appears to be a fake. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


So then what's going on with first/ebay/fake set? Claim?


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought it would be a good idea to load a set of pics so everyone could see the differences between the Real & Fake MLK-165's. 
Real on the LEFT......................................Fake on the RIGHT.

The metal mesh on the mid range & tweeter grills is not as fine on the fakes. The ribbing in the metal on the back side of the mid range is not as fine on the fakes. The letters "HERTZ" on the edge on the mid ranges---not as fine on the fakes. No serial numbers on the crossovers or the tweeters. There's some other stuff, but you get the picture!


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty clear on the tweeter how to tell the fake. The mids look damn close though! I wonder if there's a large SQ difference?? Can anyone attest to this


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> Pretty clear on the tweeter how to tell the fake. The mids look damn close though! I wonder if there's a large SQ difference?? Can anyone attest to this


looks pretty obvious to me how to tell them apart. fakes look like someone did it with a soldering iron.



Jocko124 said:


>


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Why would anybody go to the time and expense of producing a set of fake speakers to sell? Why wouldn't they just steal them from an authorized dealer and sell them? 100% profit right there...


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Why would anybody go to the time and expense of producing a set of fake speakers to sell? Why wouldn't they just steal them from an authorized dealer and sell them? 100% profit right there...


It could be "B stock/defective" sets that were made by legit company/manufacturer that makes Hertz but this bunch had to be thrown out since it didn't come out the way it should have for whatever reason be it visual or "hearable". People responsible for getting rid of these sets aren't doing exactly what they should 

It's just a quess really but i know for a fact it is the case with some alcohol in my area. Same booze, way below any prices you can possibly find but sometimes a sticker is off/ripped, sometimes you can see bottle molded a bit "off"... but booze is exactly the same (at least tastes/looks to be the same lol)


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol came across some yesterday

Yes it says nertz. Boards not correct. Has about half the thickness of a real one. Missing alot of labeling as well.










The tweets werent even close to ht25s and the mids were terrible as well. I unpackaged the mid and the ring that says hertz fell off. Which was funny. The tweet wiring was that really cheap stuff that has barely any strands. 


Sound wasnt great considering the fake high energys were outshined by alot by the real ecx165s in the rear
sent from Samsung Fascinate


----------



## SLPRCL (Jul 18, 2011)

How about weighing the mids? I cant imagine faking that proprietary cone and actually making money selling the sets for 260 bucks. More likely leftovers from the production plant after production was halted due to the new model milles coming out. This is very common in several industries that produce in the east. I would love to hear the results of a blind sound test to identify the "Real" hertz.


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

i have the kit, the originals... Those who have shown they are 100% fake the woofers are made with materials of poor quality i wonder how they managed to replicate...


do not even think to tell you how they sound, because I myself did not know ! They are fake i will put them directly to the trash


----------



## Hiace200 (Apr 26, 2009)

The one which bearing serial number 1,3,8 should be fake. 

Chinese believe that those number are lucky number.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Vital said:


> It could be "B stock/defective" sets that were made by legit company/manufacturer that makes Hertz but this bunch had to be thrown out since it didn't come out the way it should have for whatever reason be it visual or "hearable". People responsible for getting rid of these sets aren't doing exactly what they should
> 
> It's just a quess really but i know for a fact it is the case with some alcohol in my area. Same booze, way below any prices you can possibly find but sometimes a sticker is off/ripped, sometimes you can see bottle molded a bit "off"... but booze is exactly the same (at least tastes/looks to be the same lol)


I didn't think about that before. They most likely are B-stock. I've heard this happening before. One of the workers probably got a hold of some and finished the grill and labels. I would test them out and see what they sound like compared to a legit set.


----------



## Ruleslawyer (Jun 15, 2011)

SLPRCL said:


> How about weighing the mids? I cant imagine faking that proprietary cone and actually making money selling the sets for 260 bucks. More likely leftovers from the production plant after production was halted due to the new model milles coming out. This is very common in several industries that produce in the east. I would love to hear the results of a blind sound test to identify the "Real" hertz.


Or even they just run a 3rd shift at the real plant. That is really common too. However the labeling looks like it was molded off a finished piece- both the tweeter logo and the mid trim ring. It has that 2ns generation recast fuzzy look to it. You can often see it in printed stuff too as they often have to reproduced printed labels via photographs.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Hiace200 said:


> The one which bearing serial number 1,3,8 should be fake.
> 
> Chinese believe that those number are lucky number.


What are the odds that a mile long s/n does not contain the mentioned lucky numbers?....


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

^ I think the production of the Mille line wasn't moved overseas until the current model Milles were constructed. I may me wrong but I know that somethings, like the Lrx's, are still produced in Italy and not China.


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

amitaF said:


> You can just send them an e-mail
> Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides


They don't return emails. I sent them an email 2 1/2 weeks ago and i still haven't received a response from them.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

They emailed me back the next day when I had a question. I'd give them a call and talk to Gary.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Larry Frederick responded to my e-mail in less than 24 hrs......but didn't answer my question


----------



## cakman (Jun 20, 2010)

If you buy a set pre-owned from someone, will Elletromedia verify the serial number on speakers even if you are not the original owner? 

Anyone done this?

I just bought a set on another board and will be going through this process.

Thanks


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just an update folks. Ebay did end up refunding me fully for the fake speakers and shipping charges--so I can definitely vouch for Ebay Buyer Protection!!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have also never had a problem it.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you get to keep those fakes or do you now have to ship them back to the seller?


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

They had me ship them back and the refund was issued 72 hours after the seller received them. Having said that, Ebay made the refund--not the seller!


----------



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you post some pics of your crossovers? (the genuine ones)


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

noms78 said:


> Can you post some pics of your crossovers? (the genuine ones)


there are pics of the crossovers in this thread...do you need something more specific? Also, you have a PM!


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here you go Jon:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

GouRiki said:


> ^ I think the production of the Mille line wasn't moved overseas until the current model Milles were constructed. I may me wrong but I know that somethings, like the Lrx's, are still produced in Italy and not China.


The LRx? Yes, was made in Italy... The new Voce line? Made in China...  
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1276521-post18.html

Kelvin


----------

